# Where can I find Panko?



## mish (Apr 20, 2006)

I have so many recipes I want to try using Panko... but my huge market doesn't seem to carry it. Has anyone had trouble finding Panko in their market/neighborhood? Yep, I've looked in the breadcrumb dept and ethnic foods - no luck.

Guessing I could grind up breadcrumbs very fine - but anyone know what the actual ingredients are?

Maybe there's a recipe for Panko I can make at home? Ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2006)

Grinding up breadcrumbs fine would not work as panko breadcrumbs are large and chunky. If you can't find them in your local markets then try ordering them online. There are a million places that sell them online and they are very inexpensive so nothing to lose


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2006)

Forgot to say that I read somewhere a long time ago about how they make panko. I do not remember the specifics and I am actually not sure how accurate it really was, but I remember something about a large sheet of very hot metal (red hot or white hot maybe_. The bread dough was thrown onto the hot metal and when it hit it cooked instantly and them violently was thrown off the metal again causing it to break into crumbs. I honestly do not know how accurate or inaccurate this is, but it sounded neat at the time.


----------



## mish (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks GB. Always understood Panko to be *very* fine breadcrumbs, not chunky, and adheres very easily to whatever. Would like to know what other ingreds go into it. Anyone have a recipe?

Thanks again.


----------



## amber (Apr 20, 2006)

Mish, I've seen panko in natural foods stores such as General Nutrition Center.


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2006)

Think of panko similar to kosher salt. They are large pieces (compared to other breadcrumbs), but because of their shape they stick to food very well.

There are no other ingredients that go into panko they are just breadcrumbs with nothing added.


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is a page that will give you some info. Panko is third from the bottom.


----------



## mish (Apr 20, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Mish, I've seen panko in natural foods stores such as General Nutrition Center.


 
Thanks amber.  Surprised... it's such a commonly used ingredient, I would think the market would carry it.  May have to make a trip over there, & stock up.  Thank you


----------



## mish (Apr 20, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Here is a page that will give you some info. Panko is third from the bottom.


 
Very cool, GB. Hmm, potato flakes, matzo or rice cakes & herbs...that gives me some new ideas. Thank you. Much appreciated!


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2006)

My pleasure!


----------



## ironchef (Apr 20, 2006)

Mish, you can't find it in SoCal at all? Ralph's should have it, or even a Safeway.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 20, 2006)

Mish,
look in the specialty sections, I found mine in the Asian section..I had first looked with the bread crumb things no luck, so I just went row by row and finally found it. 
kadesma


----------



## corazon (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/04/22/1050777248550.html
_This is from the article-_
The secret to panko is in the way it is produced. Breadcrumbs are usually made from baking bread and grinding it in to a powdery finish. Panko, on the other hand, is the result of electrostatically drying the bread through the use of electrical currents rather than conventional heat. The drying process is quick, after which the bread is grated and dried a second time. As the Japanese crumb - which comes in different grades - is more fragile, greater care must be taken in production.

*Mish!*  I like this Ian's Italian panko.  I like that the spices are already added because I always under season.  Here's a list of retailers http://iansnaturalfoods.com/ourretailers.html In my grocery store, they have Ian's by the shake n bake/breadcrumb section and regular unflavored panko in the Asian isle.


----------



## amber (Apr 20, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks amber. Surprised... it's such a commonly used ingredient, I would think the market would carry it. May have to make a trip over there, & stock up. Thank you


 
I know what you mean, its just bread in large chunks without anything added, but I dont think my grocery carries it either.  I just happened to notice it at the GNC store.


----------



## mish (Apr 20, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Mish, you can't find it in SoCal at all? Ralph's should have it, or even a Safeway.


 
Thanks, IC. My favorite Ralph's is huge. Maybe I missed it. If not, you just reminded me, Gelson's might carry it.

Kads, good idea. Will have to leave myself a trail of breadcrumbs to find it in the right aisle next time  

Cora, great info! _Thank you_!!!

Amber, if all else fails, I'll come home with vitamins. Need some of those as well.


----------



## Claire (Apr 22, 2006)

I buy panko at my Asian grocers.  Rather than size of crumb, I find it to have a different texture.  I use ... are you ready for this? ... instant mashed potato flakes (not 'buds') as a substitute when I can't get to my Asian grocer in Dubuque.  The texture is similar.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 23, 2006)

Look in the phone book for specialty grocery stores that deal in just orential food.

I went to one to pick up some panko bread crumbs.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 23, 2006)

Around here some supermarkets carry it in their Asian food section.

It is also ready available online from many Asian food purveyors.  Just do a websearch on Panko & you'll come across more than enough sources.  It keeps very well in an airtight container, so you might want to go that route & buy enough to last you for awhile instead of trying to make do concocting substitutes.


----------



## luvs (Apr 23, 2006)

i found plastic bulk containers of it for like 57 cents by our fresh seafood at a couple different locations! then they had boxes of it in thier ethnic foods aisles for WAY more for way less panko. 
i toss mine in my freezer.


----------

